# Post your ps4 name here



## StrictlyClassified (Jun 23, 2015)

Mine is ismoke_better. I play Madden, nba, and mostly advance warfare. Post your name


----------



## beepotron (Jun 23, 2015)

iwannagetbusted ... add me bro, add me


----------



## StrictlyClassified (Jun 23, 2015)

I will in 3 hours. I'm at work. What games do you play


----------



## Parsley85 (Jul 19, 2015)

What is a ps4? 

Do you mean a ps2 controller port? 

The *PS/2 connector* is a 6-pin mini-DIN connector used for connecting some keyboards and mice to a PC compatiblecomputer system. Its name comes from the IBM Personal System/2 series of personal computers, with which it was introduced in 1987. The PS/2 mouse connector generally replaced the older DE-9RS-232 "serial mouse" connector, while the PS/2 keyboard connector replaced the larger 5-pin/180° DIN connector used in the IBM PC/AT design. The PS/2 designs on keyboard and mouse interfaces are electrically similar and employ the same communication protocol. However, a given system's keyboard and mouse port may not be interchangeable since the two devices use a different set of commands.


----------



## StrictlyClassified (Jul 19, 2015)

PlayStation 4


----------



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 4, 2016)

HashashinsWeed and DrWeedis420 

Someone please add us ahaha want to clan up and destroy bitches on cod bo3


----------



## StrictlyClassified (Mar 4, 2016)

Hell yeah add me ill be on tomorrow ismoke_better


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2016)

please use the stickied threads uptop for gamertags thats why we have them or this entire section becomes thread after thread after thread of just screen names,


----------



## StrictlyClassified (Mar 4, 2016)

Isnt that what we want...people to play with? And it looks like the gaming thread is dead? Am i wrong?


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2016)

StrictlyClassified said:


> Isnt that what we want...people to play with? And it looks like the gaming thread is dead? Am i wrong?


its just we created sticked threads for all the platforms because all this section became was just threads of user name /screen names which takes away from the actual gaming discussion
its just nicer to have it all in one place and better organized, 
not everyone comes here just for screen names or new friends most come here to actually talk about games or new games.

if you could try to be of help and use the dedicated threads that would be best.
thank you


----------



## StrictlyClassified (Mar 4, 2016)

Oh ok. Well the official screen name thread was kinda slow and only ps3. Which is why i made this thread, but i understand.


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2016)

StrictlyClassified said:


> Oh ok. Well the official screen name thread was kinda slow and only ps3. Which is why i made this thread, but i understand.


because it was made before ps4. i will edit the title so there is no more confusion
however it clearly states "playstation screen names" not the platform just ps3.

either way slow or not please use the proper dedicated areas


----------



## StrictlyClassified (Mar 4, 2016)

Perfect, thank you


----------



## hellmutt bones (Mar 4, 2016)

Check out my Ass thread.. most ppl will like it..


----------



## hellmutt bones (Mar 4, 2016)

Never mind.. fucking Mods took it down..
Looks like I'm going back to Grass city no fucking fun here!!


----------



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 5, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Check out my Ass thread.. most ppl will like it..View attachment 3623807





hellmutt bones said:


> Never mind.. fucking Mods took it down..
> Looks like I'm going back to Grass city no fucking fun here!!


I didnt think it was a serious statement but hahaha thats fuckin gold. but its gone lololol


----------



## AssMatic7 (Mar 10, 2016)

mr_legendary_420 on PS4 big on nba 2k16 and cod


----------

